# Gotta do it " free billystix contest" plus free decal's



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

alright!!
i have waited long enough it's free billystix custom rod time!!!
i will be giving away 2 custom billystix 6ft spiral texas waderstix, yes not a misprint 2 custom 6ft waderstix.
now don't let yourself be fooled by the 6ft i kaint cast very far thang it's just not so, i don't have the typing skill's to explain at this time why but you will just have to trust me when i tell you it will cast like a dream.
so post up and i will pick a couple of winners contest start's now and end's when i decide to end it.
if you would like to call me i can explain more in detail about the casting and the spiral, also i have a couple still that i will be building for $150 and you will get free ship on these while they last. so don't be misled and let a good thang slide by you, you have stix word on this rod i guarantee you will be happy with the performance of this 6ft texas waderstix.
ok lets get this contest started and good luck to you all, remember if you are a billystix owner free decal's ""and if you are wanna be owner"" perhap's you as well.
stix


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

ok..here's my post.....'POST'....maybe this time i'll get lucky,,,but,i'm not a lucky person,,,i have to rely,,,on my skills,,,but maybe the 'fishing gods' will smile on me....someday


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

O-K Billy I need both of them, although the rods I have are working at this time they are on their last leg. I am using two rods from the early to mid 80s so you see I do take care of my fishing gear and I will take care of these. My two rods that I need to replace are a Fenwick HMG Graphite Triggerstick and an LCI SPR 764, both of these rods are dieing a slow death and have had many eyes replaced and have many battle scars on them. I really would like to win those rods so I do not have to buy two new ones. They will be will taken care of and they will have many chances to be hooked up with many fish in the bays around here in the Galveston area. Thanks FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't believe it will cast as good as a 6'6" or 7' and the only way to prove me wrong is if I win one and find out for myself. By the way, I am glad to see that you cleaned up your language for this thread. lol


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

*jumping up and down, waving both arms in the air* ME!!!! ME!!!! ME!!!! ME!!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!! ME!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Post......in


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

In the words of Forrest Gump...

"Sometimes there just aren't enough rocks..."


----------



## s1768s (Oct 5, 2007)

*Post for Free Stix*

I need another one please. What is this about a decal?


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's my POST, come on lady luck!!!!! winner winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## tadmaryperry (May 18, 2011)

I'd like a chance. Actually..think I'd give it to my wife for our 10 yr anniversary next month


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Really appreciate your work dude!! Count me in


Tight lines and God Bless!


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll take one. Heard nothin but good things about them.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I'm a "wanna be owner", and I am in need a couple "great" rods. Please hook me up!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ok! you need to give it to me just so you can prove to me that I am not unlucky and that it will change my life forever!!!!!


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

posting up...really need one, would love for it to be a brand new billy stix. keep up the great craftsmanship


----------



## cbell123 (Jun 22, 2009)

I neeeeeed one, dont post very often, but Mr. westendangler has been telling me to get one of the stix!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what is the action like on this blank? I tried the 6-2 from laguna rod and it didn't have enough back bone to me. It felt a little too flimsy for my liking.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to post up some pictures holding up a trout or monster flounder using one of your famed BillyStix.....


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd love one!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I couldn't think of a better house warming gift for my new place in Sargent....and on top of that just think of all the publicity/plugs BillyStix would get when I am asked "where did you get such a fine looking fishing rod, and what's up with those eyes....!!!???"


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Count me in. In need of another good rod.


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*Great*

:texasflag

I am in...love those rods!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you wouldn't ever catch me dead fishing with a billystix. I'd ship it right back to you, free of charge.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Ill bite!


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to give one to my dad for Christmas. He could use a new rod since he's been using the same one for at least 20 years.

Tight lines
Cody


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would love to have one of those beautiful sticks!


----------



## cstav86 (Jul 6, 2011)

*I want to be in the Billy Stix Club!*

:work:There's alotta hype about these rods and I have to admit, I like my Laguna's, but I am DYING to try one of these, but I dont know anyone with one to try... Hopefully I'll win one and can join the Billystix club!:shamrock:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I need a new rod so so bad. Please put me in the contest. If I win I will donate one rod to a wounded hero.


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Billy,
You built me a 7'6" Spiral Stix that casts a mile but gets a little heavy after an all day wading trip. A 6' texas wader stix would be a perfect match and will prove to all my friends that it will cast a mile!!!
Put me in!!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Since I won on the last go around I'm not gonna get in on this one. Just wanted to say that I got my rod and she was just like I thought it would be. A real beauty. Thanks Billy for being such a generous person.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd love to try one.I have heard nothing but good things about your rods.:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

kenner97 said:


> Billy,
> You built me a 7'6" Spiral Stix that casts a mile but gets a little heavy after an all day wading trip. A 6' texas wader stix would be a perfect match and will prove to all my friends that it will cast a mile!!!
> Put me in!!
> 
> ...


 justin the last one i built i removed the foregrip and it weighed less than 3ozs, i have one customer that swear's he can out cast his buddy with his 6ft spiral texas waderstix and he is using a 7ft regular guideded rod.
the casting difference is the spiral and the setup, it's one of those thing's that you just have to trust my word on it.
stix


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

I need anything one! The college budget only allows me fish as much as i can with limited tackle, rods, reels ect.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I'm probably the guy without the forgrip. I been telling folks for years that 7' is just too long. I have my new rod and would LOVE to have one of the 6 footers! Keep me in the hunt. I will post up pics starting next weekend on how the 6'9" rod is working. Helping with the Kids Unlimited Cancer Kids this weekend at Fayette County Lake, Texas. I'll show off the new rod to those sissy bass fishermen!


----------



## trevman (Mar 22, 2009)

Im fresh out of acl knee surgery and need me a billystix to try out for the fall flounder run. 
Thanks for all you do for Texas fishing Billy. Trev


----------



## wishin2bfishin (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd love to try a rod like that, count me in!


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm patiently waiting to win my Billystix so I can tout it on this board "as by far the most magnificant stick in my stable of custome rods". Anytime now...anytime now!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Count me in, I've always wanted one, but just cant ever scrounge up the coin. The warden keeps saying we need groceries, but with a rod like those, I could start puttin more fish on the table cause from what i've heard you can feel the fish think about hitting your bait when it wakes up in the mornin'. :brew2: comin your way billy


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I have read lots of post from fishermen about these stix. I need to get my hands on one.


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

You mean that all I have to do is post and could be an owner of a billystix custom rod!...sweet! I am in! wooohooo!


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

I am in! I have heard a lot of good things about these rods and would love to have one!


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Please count me in! I've been wanting a Billy Stix since I can remember!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*I am a proud owner of a beautiful billystix spiral rod.*
*maybe i can get lucky an win one for my hubby, i dont *
*share my rod with anyone.*


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

wife saw me looking at the rods in your pics and said i better post 'cause she wants that pretty pink one with the yrllow rose ! just my luck she whips me fishing 1/2 the time anyway she might aswell win a pretty stix to do it with...


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I could really use a new rod.


----------



## GREY REDFISH LINE (Apr 7, 2011)

Please count me, could use a new redfish sight casting rod


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

cool looking rod...would like to be a winner of 1 of these...count me in please....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Count me in please Billy!!! I love the look of all your rods and even if i dont win this contest im going to pull the trigger on one of them fine looking stix!!!

-blackmagic
oh ya forgot to add i love the new site. Keep up your great work Billy!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Put me in Billy I would sure like to cast one of those rods.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

well since I am in the army I want the army one billy  pweaseeeeeeee


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

make a believer out of me Billy!!


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

I never win anything and I broke my Allstar rod this past weekend! With Kids and the cost of living, I could use a nice Blessing right about now! Hard Times!


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

OK, hoping my luck changes and my name will come up. About ready for a trip to LA. for some of those big reds. This rod would make a good traveling companion.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Arrrgggghhhh, here's me POST matey!!! (Hard to sound like a pirate over the internet) :cheers: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*_


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

saltyfeet said:


> wife saw me looking at the rods in your pics and said i better post 'cause she wants that pretty pink one with the yrllow rose ! just my luck she whips me fishing 1/2 the time anyway she might aswell win a pretty stix to do it with...


that's not a rose it's a mermaid :spineyes:
stix


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> that's not a rose it's a mermaid :spineyes:
> stix


Wheres the like button  :brew2:


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my post. May I be lucky for once. :texasflag


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

You are 2 good to us top feeders. Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on Santa Billy make my day.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

That would make a great Christmas present for...........ME:doowapsta


----------



## qwickenuff (May 4, 2011)

I'm in. Its time to roll the dice.


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't win if you don't play.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

I really dont need another Billy Stix.
Please dont pick me.



reverse psychology


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm in. Give it to me!


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Sign me Up. Gotta have one


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Put me in Coach, I gotta win this one!!!!


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

post, letitbemeletitbemeletitbemeletitbemeletitbeme=)


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

post in. never tryed a spiral stix. would love to try on a 6 ft.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

put me down thinking about getting one for Christmas


----------



## another bob (Feb 10, 2006)

A BillyStix haiku:


Just broke my old rod
BillyStix could fill that gap
Please Oh Please pick me


----------



## catahoulas (Oct 6, 2011)

ok heres my post. really could use a new rod:texasflag


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I have admired your rods for some time now and have always had plans to get one but being a college graduate as of last December and a victim of this horrible job market, the funds just arent there and wont be unless something crazy happens really soon. So here we go. If im gonna be a Billy Stix owner this is the way. Count me in!


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

pick me pick me pick me !
thanks again for the awesome give aways !


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Cuentame adentro, also known as: count me in


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

*Billystix*



tadmaryperry said:


> I'd like a chance. Actually..think I'd give it to my wife for our 10 yr anniversary next month


I would give one to my girlfriend.., my wife doesn't fish.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Never tried a billystix. Would love to get to try one. So pick me please.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeeeep!


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

This guy would love for his Daddy to get a new Rod!!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I am an owner but I would like to own two.thanks.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks for all you do for 2coolers. 


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

ohhhhh


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in! I really need a couple new sticks!


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Fish will fear the man with a 6 foot STIX.

Pleaseeeee...I need all the help I can get.


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been admiring your work for a while. Just can't afford it. You would make my Christmas. Merry early Christmas anyways.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll trade you a :brew: for a stix.... :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## rickyg (Oct 21, 2010)

I would like to throw my hat in the ring


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Always looking to expand my Billystix Collection Best in Class


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok Billy -- I'm waving both hands in the air and jumping on one foot!! I'd LOVE to have a stix rod!! Put me in the hat please sir!!!


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Posting up... 


KP


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

cant pass up a chance on a new Billy Stix


----------



## SabineKing_409 (May 30, 2010)

Pick me pick me. I would real love to try out the rod.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Post - i'll take it.


----------



## Wil-KD (Mar 26, 2010)

Count me in Billy


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

x94


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

post up..............please put me in Billy! thanks................BRF


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

hey my name is Billy too..wow what a small world huh.. that sould count for a new one.....


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Bull Drum are Red, Spanish Macs are Blue, Custom BILLYSTIX are AWESOME and I want one too! Count me in!!! Thanks for your generosity and support of 2Cool!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in...........


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Me too


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in pick me Billy! I have a billy joke...

---
Little Billy came home from school to see the families pet rooster dead in the front yard. Rigor mortis had set in and it was flat on its back with its legs in the air. When his Dad came home Billy said, "Dad our roosters dead and his legs are sticking in the air. Why are his legs sticking in the air?" 

His father thinking quickly said, "Son, that's so God can reach down from the clouds and lift the rooster straight up to heaven." 

"Gee Dad that's great," said little Billy. A few days later, when Dad came home from work, Billy rushed out to meet him yelling, "Dad, Dad we almost lost Mom today!" 

"What do you mean?" said Dad. 

"Well Dad, I got home from school early today and went up to your bedroom and there was Mom flat on her back with her legs in the air screaming, "Jesus I'm coming, I'm coming" If it hadn't of been for Uncle George holding her down we'd have lost her for sure!"...


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful rods.

I wonder If the Rods are able to cast as long and far as this thread will be...?


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Billy, thank you for the opportunity. Sitting here on the 68th floor of the Petronas towers in Kuala Lumpar for work, and won't even get to fish while here. Think one of those beautiful stics would make up for it.


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*billysticks*

Never have too many fishsticks...later.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Stix you are AWESOME for giving us a chance to win one of your rods...
Keep up the great work you do for the 2cool guy and gals.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Free Stix*

Count me in


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pik me pik me Billie!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes sir, yes sir, would love to have another!!!!!


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Prove to me that Loomis and All-Stars are no bueno para caca.....

Lets put those beast on some 30" reds and post praise......


----------



## _merica_ (Aug 17, 2011)

Could sure use a fancy new rod. I'm in.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd love to have one of these rods, you do fine, fine work BillyStix


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

sure could use a new wading rod to add to the collection. always have heard good things about billystix and would love to have one...


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

count me in :cheers:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

we will play.


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

My dad bought one now I gotta have one. I want my billystix.


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

oh what the h3)), im in! ive wanted one for awhile.....
lilevil


----------



## BigBurg (Sep 8, 2011)

I sure would like a billystix custom rod.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Count me in ! I'd love to get a University of Houston billystix rod !


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

got to get in on this one . 
thanks for the chance to win a Billy stiks custom rod


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Post it like it's hot
Post it like it's hot


ME ME ME


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Texans to the superbowl or winning my billystix?????

Texans have Matt Schaub
VS
I have a Shimano calcutta on an ugly stick

Texans have never made it to the playoffs
vs
I have never limited out on a wading trip

Texans lost Mario for the season
vs
Married with three kids

Now as you can see, I'm in need more than the Texans.

Thanks for the chance to win BILLYSTIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the chance of owning one of your fine looking rods! I'd be more than happy to take one of your hands! Thanks again!!


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd love one of them fine billy stix! If I win can you send one of them ladies to deliver? =)


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Billy Stix for my Daughter*

I would love to be considered as one of the winners so that I can give it to my 10 year old daughter. If you have one in Pink, that would be great!! Thanks for the chance to win...


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

I was telling my friends about your billy sticks at our annual amego blast in galveston. Would be nice to show them. Good looking rods you make there!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Some sorry mofo stole my only 2 rod and reels out of my storage unit and I am a average Joe just making enough money to support my family and can't afford to by a new rod for awhile so I would be more then grateful.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity! Had been lookin for a new wading rod, but just lost my job


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

count me in.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful rods as always, Billy! I'm in! if for nothing else.....to get some decals.


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Throw me in the hat please, I've always admired the BillyStix rods.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hey*

Count me in Billy. Thanks again:cheers:


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Hand waving feverously in the air .......*

I've admired your spirals since first laying eyes on one at the Bacliff spillway gathering. Other financial commitments have kept me from getting you to build me one of my own. But hey, anybody can afford free right?


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Im just a plain ole high school footbal coach who would love to be able to use a billystix when I am finally able to go fishing. THX


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Count me in. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

THANK YOU SIR! you are very gracious.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

im in brother who ever wins will go home the happiest person on the planet.


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Count me in as well. Would love to own a functional piece of art.


----------



## Fin2009 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would Love One
Since I just snapped my last rod in two on my 
last fishing trip


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i would like to win something for a change!!!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Need good gear 2*

All I got is a bunch of uglystix. I need a Billystix.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

well this is my post. i have never owned a custom rod have thought about getting one but not sure if it is worth the extra money versus a store bought. so maybe if i win this i will see the difference and you will have a new customer


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix owners notice*

if you are the owner of a billystix custom rod then i invite you to feel free to join me in the billystix owner's club and please post up your personal feeling's or your personal expericance with me or just any thing that you might like to post and let me know that you would like a couple of decals.
i would also like to invite you one and all to please visit myself and molly,brandi and the girl's from the july calander from fla sportsman, they are there as well, we will be doing some more and better stuff shortly on these 2 fine youn ladies.
i hope to have them do a ""camo"" seris first part of the year if all work's out but any way take a minute and visit us at www.billystix.com and while you are there you can add and post any coment's that you feel the other reader's would like to read, this is why i have my site set up this way for you to be able to make your coment's for other's to read and please feel free to do so.
looking forward to reading what you have posted.
stix


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Billy, big fan of your work/craftsmanship. Just recently graduated college and dont have the scratch to purchase one your stix as of yet. Your rod would get to see action along the Chadeleur island chain as well as other spots in Mississppi and Louisiana chasing toad trout. It would get put to some good use. Thanks for the opportunity and all that you do.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Count me in Billy! Thanks for yet another chance at one of your masterpieces. If you won't give me one I'll take you up on the $150 offer to buy one. Heck I'll buy one even if you do give me one.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't forget about me Billy!!!!


----------



## Stormin' Steve (Aug 12, 2011)

Count Me In, I would love to get the chance to own one of the finest rods in this hemisphere. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Billystix rod and I love it. I'd love to have some decals for my kayak and truck :biggrin:


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

I really need one bad , 
thanks Stixs


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Mr. Billystix,

I would be honored to have one of your stix....

srvfin

:texasflag


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd love to have one, but I'd rather give them away at our 3rd Annual Calvary Chapel tourney next Oct. One to the biggest Red and one to the biggest Speck. All proceeds from the tourney go to the 5th and 6th graders that can't afford to go to summer camp. We need items like this to attract the fishermen to the tourney. If not thats OK also, they sure are some beautiful rods.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

If owning one of these rods gets me a fishing partner like the one in the picture above count me in! I could come up with every lie in the book as to why I want one or need one but the truth is they just look so bad a**!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Your contest, announcements and offers are entertaining and provide real value. Always enjoy them. 

Unlike others trying to shill a studded topwater or a softer soft plastic which is so f$#^$#* annoying. If you "guess a number between 0-1000 which my dog picked" I'll tell you who I'm referring to.

Take care Billy


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

as many people as i have seen that promise these rods will be the only ones that i would want to fish with and me doing just that. i cannot pass up a chance like this.

PUT ME IN THE HAT FOR ONE OF THOSE AMAZING PIECES OF ART WORK(Billy Stix)


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

There I was wadding in the edge of the ship channel after those big girl flounger.Man o man, I been wantin to catch Me some of the best eaten fish in the saltwater. So I start flinging My best color soft plastic lure and woe and behold I feel a big tunk on my line, and I rare back and I got a solid bow in my rod. Let me tell ya this is the real deal. She runs out line, time and time again.Finely, she's close to the net,but---whoa there she goes again! Man I'm tellen you this is a flounder of a lifetime! Please Lord help Me! OK here she comes again and I lunge with the net and and----then the alarm clock goes off and I wake up and, man I wish that dream could come true. If I only had of those beautiful spiral wrapped rods from Billystix.


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

So man, here I am wading out to the edge of the channel to catch me some o them good eaten flounder. Woa boy, Ibeen wantin to do this for a while. I cast out my best color plastic bait and MAN I get a ole tunk and I rear back and my line starts buzzin off that reel, its really smoken! I finally get her close and it's one o them really big flounder, boy o boy, Mama lite the oven. I got one of the best eaten fish in the sea.I get her close and then she takes off again. But hold on boy, here she comes back and I net her and she looks to be 10 pounds! And then,then,======???? What's that noise ?????? It's the alarm clock! O heck I ain't even got a rod to fish with. Wish I had me one o them beautiful spiral wound billystix rods. Man o Man!!!!


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Christmas is a comin, come on santi


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Put me in Billy.


----------



## vanilla gorilla (Jul 1, 2010)

Count me in Sure wood like one hand delivery by those beautiful models.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the generosity Billy.


----------



## Baffin Mad (Aug 19, 2011)

Good lookin stix! here's my post would love to have one.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

My wadin rods always ranged from 6'5" to 6'9". Never fished with a six footer. U can call me a "Try-sexual" fisherman. I'll 'try' anything once & if it's good, I'll stick with it. Thanks for ur generosity. :cheers:


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in! Nice looking rods!


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

parts henry said:


> Your contest, announcements and offers are entertaining and provide real value. Always enjoy them.
> 
> Unlike others trying to shill a studded topwater or a softer soft plastic which is so f$#^$#* annoying. If you "guess a number between 0-1000 which my dog picked" I'll tell you who I'm referring to.
> 
> Take care Billy


and I'm in too


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Free Stix*

I need a Flounder Stix!!! to go with my two Troutstix and one RedStix.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

iamn2it.......


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*sorry about yer luck*



CJ46 said:


> I need a Flounder Stix!!! to go with my two Troutstix and one RedStix.


sad3smwell my friend the 2 rods that i have on the free deal are just not what you need for a ""flounderstix"" but i do have what you need for the flattie bite and hook set that i can give you a hell of a good price on, you will totally impressed with the offer on the flounderstix, so if you want to discuss this give me a buzz, i have a couple i belive or 3.
stix :smile:


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

being on social security disability don't allow much for bait much less professional rod but would love to win one. thanks billy


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

ok I'll bite, count me in. schmitty
by the way the 3 pink rods featured were for my girls.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

might as well join in maybe I'll get lucky

THANKS BILLY FOR ALL YOU DO FOR US 2coolers


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Sign me up! After almost 10 years I finaly got my wife to start fishing, and guess what, she loves it! 6' would be perfect for her


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Please put me in drawing


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Heck I'd sure like one Mr Stix!


----------



## bnowlin48 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Billystix*

Well if you pick me, your rods will be seen in a whole new circle of fisherman. That's a good thang! Right! I'll be your new best friend :bounce:


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*pick me*

I would love to have a billystix. After giving the irs all of my money last week I can't afford to buy one but have wanted one for a long time.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Count me in.Love to get my hands on one.Thanks for letting us in the deal.


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

*free billystix*

I am a disable veteran and I would like to try your stixs maybe I will be able to work my lures better thanks

Airborne, Luis


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Me! I need it for my husband.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Me! I neen one to test out. Looking at custom rods for Xmas presents!


----------



## joemonky (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice if my money was right id just buy one but im broke so wining would be excellent


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me in! I would love to try a custom rod out!


----------



## AXLE (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got back into fishing and am building an arsonal. Would love to put one or more of these in my quiver.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got 4 new E7's when they were on sale (Academy) a few weeks ago and I also just want one, actually two. Double dipping for ya bud cause if I win one I'll buy the second.


----------



## Texas-Fisherman (Nov 1, 2004)

I would absolutely LOVE to win one, count me in!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm all in!!! Was a runner-up in one of your contests but never a winner! Maybe it's my time now. An aggie rod would look great! Thanks for the contests!


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Sign me up sir!! I would love to own a couple of those beauties!!


----------



## Brandon979 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I dont have any clever stories and dont like to beg for stuff so here is my two cents and my entry. They are some good looking rods I do have to say.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in..........
Dice in hand...
shakes....has the hot lil thing next to me blow a kiss on em.....
roll.........

Did I hit big????


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure on how to throw my hat in on this contest. Wouldn't mind a new billystix to go with my new reel as I learn plastics.


----------



## hook set (Jan 27, 2011)

pass the rod please!


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

I am in. Or should I say my wife is in. My boyz and I have poles but she has been left out in the cold. PLEASE LET HER IN.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

*Broke Fisherman*

2 rods would be awesome, but hell I'd be happy to win a decal


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Great job to everyone*

hi guy's
just wanted to thank each and everyone that has taken part in the contest thus far, i have a bundle of entry's ready to get picked from and i think it has gone the mile pretty much.
so let's look toward's the end of the week and i will close the contest and try to get a couple of winners, how's that :bounce:
stix


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> hi guy's
> just wanted to thank each and everyone that has taken part in the contest thus far, i have a bundle of entry's ready to get picked from and i think it has gone the mile pretty much.
> so let's look toward's the end of the week and i will close the contest and try to get a couple of winners, how's that :bounce:
> stix


Sounds good billy, how you gonna pick the winners?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> Sounds good billy, how you gonna pick the winners?


 ""very carefully"":biggrin:
stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

team cut em deep said:


> 2 rods would be awesome, but hell I'd be happy to win a decal


 please read my contest rules!!
i belive it states that you can ask for ""free decals"" i could be mistken :biggrin:
stix


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

me me me me me over here lol . You've got some nice lookin rods there bud... I might have to get one just to say I have it.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll take a LSU Rod!!! Sign me up!!! LOL


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

i would appreciate some decals and a chance at another billystix


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

decals and a new stix sounds great


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

dezal said:


> decals and a new stix sounds great


 
''" WE HAVE A WINNER ""
the 200th post on this contest congrat's to you "dezel" you have won the following 2 custom billystix decals and 1 smithwick top water lure .
just send me a p.m with your full name and ship addy and i will get it in the mail shortly, i currently am just running a bit behind due to job related work stress but this to will come to an end.
also if you are intreasted in a custom rod i will give you a very nice discount if you contact me in say the next 4 day's.
once again congrats.:spineyes:
stix


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

isnt there a 2nd winner too stix?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that was just an extra prize. I don't think he gave away a rod yet...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

oh ok your guess is as good as mine . he is stix is offline now????


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> I think that was just an extra prize. I don't think he gave away a rod yet...


yes
you are correct "i have not picked the 2 rod winners as yet" this was just a thing i was in hopes that would happen when i could catch it, i have been watching as has some one else so i could be warned as to when it was getting close, "just a stix fun thing" :doowapstawith me you never know ""right""
rod winners will be posted on a separate post for all to see and might have another surprise, one never know's doe's one.
stix


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

my stix needs a friend count me in.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

come on stix were anxious just kidding with you!


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

The money will be sent in the morning Billy for the rod we talked about today. Thanks for the help with selecting the rod this afternoon. Put me in for the raffle I think I have tipped the referee enough to get me close.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

You are right about one thing we never know what the heck you are up too stix.


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

i gotta question stix......why are the guides on that fishing pole in ur pic all jacked up? maybe thats already been asked and answered, but had to ask...lol
lilevil


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

might be a twister have you ever heard of one?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a spiralstix. Check out his website and click on the spiralstix tab. I want one.


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmmmm.....interesting. thanks for info.
lilevil


----------



## Dano101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are really nice, I would like to post up!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup, did you check it out?


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

The inserts just started popping out of the guides my $100 rod so I will be contacting you aout a new rod shortly, but go ahead and put me in the selection pool. One never knows does he?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Po Boy said:


> The inserts just started popping out of the guides my $100 rod so I will be contacting you aout a new rod shortly, but go ahead and put me in the selection pool. One never knows does he?


i have a guide called "ring lock" that has an xtra shield that helps prvent the ring's from popping out they come in full titanium or just the everyday black steel version.they are very good guides.
stix


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Count me in. Sweet looking rods.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I would to put my name in the hat. Thanks Billy


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> i have a guide called "ring lock" that has an xtra shield that helps prvent the ring's from popping out they come in full titanium or just the everyday black steel version.they are very good guides.
> stix


How many years has the spiral type rods been around?

I never had one but seen them--just not enough xtra cash to thow yet--Maybe when all the kids r grown and move down the road! Ha!:work:


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*BillyStiX*

Put me in also. Friday is my birthday, how perfect would that be.
Thanks


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Well I know this post is about fishing rods but i wanted to tell you a joke!!

A man escapes from prison where he has been for 15 years. He breaks into a house to look for money and guns and finds a young couple in bed. 

He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair, while tying the girl to the bed he gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom. While he's in there, the husband tells his wife:

"Listen, this guy's an escaped convict, look at his clothes! He probably spent lots of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years. I saw how he kissed your neck." If he wants sex, don't resist, don't complain, do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. This guy is probably very dangerous. If he gets angry, he'll kill us. Be strong, honey. I love you."

To which his wife responds: "He wasn't kissing my neck. He was whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any vaseline. I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!!"

Did that get me a rod??


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

sign me up! Thanks billystix!


----------



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

i'm in ... thanks


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I would love to have one to review up against all my Falcon rods! Count me in! :work:


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

There I was, waddin the flat next to the deep channel, tryin to catch me some o them big mama flounder. Man o man, them's the best eaten fish in the bay. Got my beautiful billystix and my best reel and my favorite soft plastic lure. Man o man I'm ready. Next thing I know, thunck, something done hit my lure. And, man o man it's pulling drag. Betha I catch it. I git it up to the net, but it takes off again.Boy hidie, I just know its a big ole flounder. Then its comes back and I slip the net under it and shore nuff, its a huge mama flounder. Bet this sucker will weigh ten pounds. And then----???? then----???? the dang alarm clock goes off !!! Man o man I been dreaming all this time. Heck I ain't even got a fishing pole. Boy o boy I shore would like to have me one o them beautiful billystix rods with that amasing butt wrap.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm 71 on a fixed income and sure could use a really good rod for my wade fishin.
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here, present and accounted for. Thanks.


----------



## rstyfshooks (Sep 14, 2009)

*rods*

I hadmy rods behind front door ready to go Fri grandkids playing round two rods slammed in door bye rod ends got some tips at Wallyworld but just didn`t work right,still snagged 2 fatties , Rod shopping now


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> ''" WE HAVE A WINNER ""
> the 200th post on this contest congrat's to you "dezel" you have won the following 2 custom billystix decals and 1 smithwick top water lure .
> just send me a p.m with your full name and ship addy and i will get it in the mail shortly, i currently am just running a bit behind due to job related work stress but this to will come to an end.
> also if you are intreasted in a custom rod i will give you a very nice discount if you contact me in say the next 4 day's.
> ...


once again i have that ""leather taste in my mouth"" as i pull my foot out of my mouth 
don't know how i did it but some how i goofed and it look,s like ""shrky57" is in fact the 200th post so you are it sir. now if dezel contacts me then i will just have to honor but so far and with only 1 day to go i might be safe  but if he does i will honor.
the trouble i get my self into is freakinnn awesome.
stix


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*Need it bad now*

Broke a kistler rod today on a 24" red. Good thing is I landed the fish. Bad thing is I need a new rod. HBO (HELP a Brother Out)


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

Those really are some beautiful rods, and I admire your work. Never been able to quite make the leap to a custom rod, and I would love to have one. Wasn't it Herbert Hoover that said; "a chicken in every pot, and a Billystix in every hand"? I may have gotten my history a little backwards.


----------



## 1fishinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

*Make me a winner*

If you say it casts like a dream then it doesnt matter if its pink. I will make it my primary rod. Make me a winner of your specially crafted rods


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

*Still starving college college*

Starving college kid still need to replace my academy rod that came with my shimano I saved up for. I have posted one every one of these put on this website hope I get lucky this time.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Why I need one....*

:wink::wink:I already signed up since I need a rod for my husband..

This is the rod he currently uses. It would be nice for him to have his own so we don't have to take turns. I could keep this one for myself. It's not the greatest rod in the world (crabs tend to break off the top eyelet) but if he had his own rod.....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey stix i need another rod
might i add that i absolutely love my first one


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm still hoping to get one to keep up with my wife. Count me in.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> hey stix i need another rod
> might i add that i absolutely love my first one


sure, that's great love to hear this kind of thing.
now why not do us all a big favor and do your own post and tell the others in your own word's why and how much you like your new stix.
it make's for good reading both for folks that are on the fence and yes it help's me to establish abetter customer base, in return when you decide one spiral is not enough perhaps i can be of $$ help to you.
thank's for your comen't's
stix


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Yakity, that is one fine rod you got there! No spiral, but nice.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Yakity, that is one fine rod you got there! No spiral, but nice.


 ""LOOKS LIKE MY FIRST BUILD WHEN I WAS 7":spineyes:
I TRIED EVERYTHING AS A KID.
STIX


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Next time the eyes fall out, I'll make it a spiral! But since we have to share it and he's right handed and I'm left handed, I didn't know which direction the spiral should be!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

yakity said:


> Next time the eyes fall out, I'll make it a spiral! But since we have to share it and he's right handed and I'm left handed, I didn't know which direction the spiral should be!


run it both ways. Line it to your needs!:cheers:

Has this been done Billy? You said you tried everything.....


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> ''" WE HAVE A WINNER ""
> the 200th post on this contest congrat's to you "dezel" you have won the following 2 custom billystix decals and 1 smithwick top water lure .
> just send me a p.m with your full name and ship addy and i will get it in the mail shortly, i currently am just running a bit behind due to job related work stress but this to will come to an end.
> also if you are intreasted in a custom rod i will give you a very nice discount if you contact me in say the next 4 day's.
> ...


Just spoke to Billy for about 10 minutes! Great guy, WITH great products. I am very greatful for my winnings Billy. HATS off to you:cheers:!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

24Buds said:


> run it both ways. Line it to your needs!:cheers:
> 
> Has this been done Billy? You said you tried everything.....


yes i have built them both ways ! to the left "i prefere" to the right"this work's as well" now try this first guide sraight up 2nd guide to the right now 3rd guide back to the left and all guide's to follow to the left.
" reason in thinking " it might keep the line more in the center of the spool?? which in theory it does and after doing so yes it does work just as theory say's.
but now you lose that smooth looooooonnnngggggg cast it become's a bit more less attractive, so theory is not alway's practical. i have found that it's best to just leave the round wheel round and try to reinvint something else.
stix


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Can I still enter? If so count me in paaalleaase! I've been admiring those spiral stix for awhile on this site, I've always been intrigued. I can promise you I'll give them a good home


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*best contest to date*

i have had a lot of contest and giveaway's in the past, but i do believe this is by far the very biggest and best for billystix custom rods to date.
i am giving thought to something any one want to take a guess as to what i might be thinking, if you are very close and i do mean very close you could win yourself a couple of billystix decals and a t shirt "free" more fun right here.
stix


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like a chance. Pretty Please LOL


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*what you are thinking*

You are thinking of giving away even more rods and prizes, especially to me.

Thanks Santa Billly


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

You gonna give out more than 2 rods? Or make more categories for decals and lures? trying to guess what you are going to do is my least favorite thing ever. Lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> You gonna give out more than 2 rods? Or make more categories for decals and lures? trying to guess what you are going to do is my least favorite thing ever. Lol


 LOL i sent you a pm and ithink you Billy are thinking about going fishing in Tx somewhere whenever you get a day off.


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

I happen to really like FREE and i like when quality is thrown in as well. So you could make me very and give me a quality rod for FREE!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

22'baykat said:


> You gonna give out more than 2 rods? Or make more categories for decals and lures? trying to guess what you are going to do is my least favorite thing ever. Lol


hmmmmmmmmm not a bad idea???? you are pretty close but no totosie roll yet  but yes i am giving some thought to playing a bit more now that i have your attetion.
stix


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Are you thinking of doing another give away for Christmas? Maybe a Christmas rod auction or raffle to benefit a childrens charity.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> Are you thinking of doing another give away for Christmas? Maybe a Christmas rod auction or raffle to benefit a childrens charity.


 no that is not what i was thinking at all??
but i am planning something for december but it is totally unrelated and i will not even give any thought other than to my self any plans for december, i pretty much fly by the seat of my pant's  i can change my total thought process in a micro second so nothing is ever finial with me 
""kinda"" in other word's what i mean is i can see or hear something that will trigger a bigger or better thoght and what i have been thinking become,s plumb dumb and i will go a total new route, it's kinda fun to wake up and just say what's up for today "stix" 
i do hope you all enjoy what i do as much as i enjoy doing it and i mean no harm by the thing's i do, it's just that giving is a part of my life.
stix


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Swampus said:


> How many years has the spiral type rods been around?
> 
> I never had one but seen them--just not enough xtra cash to thow yet--Maybe when all the kids r grown and move down the road! Ha!:work:


?
I did a job for a guy that had a spiral rod against the wall that was built by his dad--old as the hills rod and just wondered if You were his dad. It was a cool looking stick.


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

"totosie roll" toto two two 2 fer...idk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

PHATROLL said:


> "totosie roll" toto two two 2 fer...idk


 
stix


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

300th post is gonna win something? Those are some beautiful rods stix.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I know! Your thinking of getting Molly to model a few more "stix" so that you can share the pictures with us!! *at least that is what I hope your thinking*


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

*Free Stix*

Good fishing to the winners of the FREE Billystix's! I almost won but again I came in third place.:shamrock: NO LUCK


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Swampus said:


> How many years has the spiral type rods been around?
> 
> I never had one but seen them--just not enough xtra cash to thow yet--Maybe when all the kids r grown and move down the road! Ha!:work:


if you have ever visited my site at www.billystix.com there you will find the answer to your question which is as best i can figure.
the spiral rod was first concieved by a guy named roberts in the great lakes region it became known as the "robert's wrap" then in caiforina those guy's picked it up to be called the "acid wrap" now if you back to the 1800's when split bambo cane rods was being used they already had a version of the spiral of sort's but not quite so, what they had was 2 guides back to back one on eack side so that after using the rod for a while the bend would stay in a permenat fix the rod was a 2 piece so they would simply turn the tip around thus turning the bent tip up and it would just start the bend back down.
now a lot of those old cane rods would be hung from sat a tree limb barn rafter but mostly in the sun and completly watered down soaked very good after a day's fishing , then some type weight tied to the lower grip for the steady pull wile in the sun and it being wet this would pull the tip back into place and get it straight once again, we had this bend problem all the way thru the day's of the 60's and even 70's with the true temper glas rods they would get put in a corner for a couple of months or week's and get memory bend in those as well, the off shore true temper's not so bad but the inshore version's real bad about memory bend.
even today if you are not careful some graphite rod's will retain memory bend in the tip's while being stored in hot humid places.
just a little fun info, remember ever want to talk fishing rod's call me.
stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

cklimpt said:


> I know! Your thinking of getting Molly to model a few more "stix" so that you can share the pictures with us!! *at least that is what I hope your thinking*


 perhaps, but i am hoping to have the new ladies from the july fla sport'sman july 2012 calander do some more stuff in the red whit blue bikini's, i have a sample shot of them now on my site, they were using a custom billystix off shore spirastix during the shooting for the 2012 calander stuff and they got the month of july.
i have looked at doing a"camo seris" with these same ladies  just let me say they be "hot swamp gal's":spineyes:
stix


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very interesting thanks!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix 6 ft texas waderstix "make me an offer"*

ok
this has nothing to do with the contest, i will still have the drawing tonight for the 2 free rod winners.
what i have here is on my last blank order i picked up 12 6ft med action blanks just to see how they would go over and i have a couple that i put toghther this am for your viewing pleasure and to let you see the 2 split grip version's of these 6ftr's now the one's for the contest are all full grip which i am currently getting away from but these are going to be some new puppies to play with.
now here is the deal on these 2 your cost if you ordered with titanium guides $225 plus $30 ship .
now on these 2 that i have posted i have a price all ready in mind that i will build them for all you need to do is make me your best offer and forget the ship, just look at $225 and say to your self what price would stix take for that rod with the new titanium low profile titanium guides and you will have yourself a 6ft spiral "texas waderstix " remember i have already removed the 
$30 shipping.
stix


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I need one for my 9 yr old Beau. We had all of our gear stolen while getting bait at a camp in surfside. He had a Shimano spining reel on a purple Louisiana Special rod. I lost two Abu Garcia 5500's one on a Castaway, the other an AllStar. He is getting a Silver Max reel for Christmas that I plan on putting on an old Shakespear Intrepid rod I had in the garage. I would love to have both rods, but would be over joyed to get one for him. I know whomever you pick will be blessed by your gifts.

Tight Lines


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has this giveaway ended? If not I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

juror81 said:


> Has this giveaway ended? If not I am interested. Thanks.


*think i saw Billy say drawing was tonight on a few posts up*
*good luck everyone Billystix Rods are just Awesume :texasflag*


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to put my name in there twice Billy


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Biloxi24yf said:


> I want to put my name in there twice Billy


is that in the rules???
i best ask brandi and see what she has to say about double dipping 
if she ok's it then immmmm good with it as well.
stix


----------



## cfitz22 (Jun 21, 2009)

About to purchase the new curado and can't think of anything better than one of your stix to make the perfect combo!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> is that in the rules???
> i best ask brandi and see what she has to say about double dipping
> if she ok's it then immmmm good with it as well.
> stix


Lol if she is cool with it tell her to put me in a couple more times.... Brandi can hold my stix any time. (to take pictures with, of course):bounce::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Great contest Stix!!! 
Congrats to whomever wins! 
I know you will love your new BillyStix!

I'ld love some new stickers for my yak and truck.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

osobrujo said:


> Great contest Stix!!!
> Congrats to whomever wins!
> I know you will love your new BillyStix!
> 
> I'ld love some new stickers for my yak and truck.


 all anyone that want's decals has to do is send me a private message at 2 cool with your name and addy and i will send you a couple.
stix


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Come on BIlly we are anxious "carefully" pick the winner when you please.......


-bm


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Not for me...my 3 y/o grandson needs a good rod...he'll have to grow in to it tho..We have the same B-day...Nov. 21st


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*under the weather*

hi guy's
sorry i have been under the weather today!! had to call in at work so i have just been trying to get this bug off my back, but it's still hanging on so i am heading back to the sheets, i will finish up perhaps tomorrow or mon, just got to get this bug taken care of first.
later
stix sad2sm


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope you get to felling better.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Get well soon!!!!!!! Football is on tomorrow!

-bm


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Just retired my vintage '81 Browning rod, could use these!!!!!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Sorry for the delay but we have 2 winners*

hi everyone
sorry to be running behind but just could not get everything done and time just ran out but i now have it completed.
i want to thank each and everyone for your post and your support.
here are the winners for the 6ft spiral sitix wader rods.
#1---"rusty" post#49
#2--"real vestor" post #97
if you guys want will give me a call we can get these built for you and once again tank's to all.
stix


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG Billy I will call you tonight. I can't believe it.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Whoooo-Hoooo! You've made my day!!!! Thank you so much Billy. I'll call you tonight.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Realvestor said:


> Whoooo-Hoooo! You've made my day!!!! Thank you so much Billy. I'll call you tonight.


Congrats Jon ! That STIX is going to make your days ahead more enjoyable as well.. Pole with take anything thats on the other side and ask for more..


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job guys!! Rusty let me know when yours comes in I'd like to come over and take a look.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to the winners, I finally got to use mine friday night for the first time.I got it around April and could not wait to use it , but work comes first. If you guys don't already have one you will love it when you cast it and the feel is awesome also.....


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations to you guys,if you have already called Billy about building your custom rod you already know what a great guy he is.He talks to you as if you have known him forever, has an answer an good advice on helping you decide what you want.the next few weeks will seem like forever waiting on your rod, an when that big white pvc pipe shows up then you have to try an get to the prize inside. that is the painful part Billy wraps that sucker up so good it seems you will never get thru all the packing. hope you both enjoy your Billystix rod as much as i do mine. couldnt be more pleased with mine. Thanks Billy for all you do.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Realvestor said:


> Whoooo-Hoooo! You've made my day!!!! Thank you so much Billy. I'll call you tonight.


 didnt you win last time? 
just sayinn.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> didnt you win last time?
> just sayinn.


Nope. This is the first time I've won anything in my life that I can remember. I still can't believe it. Talked with Billy the first time this week and he's a great guy. I'm really looking forward to giving it a work out. Good luck to you and everyone else in the future!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to Captain Dave, PHATROLL, TIMBO2, and saltylady for the kind words regarding winning! I still can't believe it. Have a great evening and good luck in any future contests!


----------

